# [TYPO3] Eigene PHP Datei einbinden!



## CikoNo1 (22. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

hab mal ne Frage, wie kann ich meine eigene Datei in Typo3 includen. also wenn ich eine Bestimmte Seite aufrufe soll die PHP Datei im Content Bereich (###INHALT###) erscheinen. Hab jetzt ne ganze Stunde gegooglet hab aber nichts funktionierendes gefunden!

MFG


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. November 2005)

Hi,

lad dir die Extension "php_page_content" runter und installier sie http://typo3.org/extensions/repository/popular/page_php_content/ - lösche dann sämtliche Caches. Dannach steht dir unter Web -> Page -> [Seite] zusätzlich "PHP_Script" als Content Type zur Verfügung (da wo du jetzt Text, Text/w Image usw auswählen kannst). Hier kannst du jetzt einfach deinen PHP Code einfügen. Den Marker kannst du dannanch im TS-Setup ganz normal befüllen - wie mit jedem anderen Content Element.

ciao
Andreas


----------



## CikoNo1 (22. November 2005)

Hab jetzt die Extension installiert und mein PHP Code steht auch in der DB.
Aber er zeigt mir meinen PHP Code als Text an

Hier mal mein TS wie ich den Marker anspreche:

```
10.marks {
[...]
INHALT = CONTENT
      INHALT {
           table = tt_content
      }
}

tt_content = TEXT
tt_content {
           field = tx_pagephpcontent_php_code
           wrap = |<br>
      }
}
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. November 2005)

ALso ich mach das immer mit :


```
page.10{
    template = FILE
    template.file = fileadmin/template/index.html
    workOnSubpart = DOCUMENT_BODY
    subparts.CONTENT < styles.content.get
}
```

Ich arbeite mit der Extension "CSS Styled Content". Mit dem oberen Code wird dem Subpart "CONTENT" der inhalt de mittleren Spalte zugeordnet. Du Deklarierst mit tt_content = TEXT ein Textobjekt - das wird dann nur logisch auch als Text ausgegeben  

hth
Andreas


----------

